# [RISOLTO] disistallare pacchetti duplicati tra cui i kernel

## sanzo77

Facendo equery l --duplicates -i

ottengo

```

[ Searching for all packages in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r12 (21)

[I--] [  ] app-editors/emacs-22.1-r1 (22)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 (4.1.2)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r1 (4.2)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3 (4.3)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 (2)

[I--] [M ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11 (1.5)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03 (1.6)

[I--] [M-] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.11 (1.5)

[I--] [M-] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0-r1 (1.6)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-1.2.8 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.13 (2)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 (2.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 (2.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 (1.4)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.5 (1.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 (1.6)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.10 (1.10)

[I--] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8 (2.6.17-r8)

[I--] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4 (2.6.18-r4)

[I--] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6 (2.6.18-r6)

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 (2.6.19-r5)

[I--] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8 (2.6.20-r8)

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8 (2.6.22-r8)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r3 (1)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r11 (3)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 (4.5)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 (1)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 (2)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 (3)

[I--] [M ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1 (4)

```

Ora mi chiedo: posso dare un emerge -C su quei pacchetti kernel che non utilizzo? (marcati con la M) o ci sono controindicazioni? E tutte quelle versioni differenti per esempio di automake, le posso togliere oppure servono a qualche pacchetto (come faccio a saperlo?)?

Grazie di ogni eventuale aiuto:P

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Di quella lista puoi togliere senza problemi i kernel (a parte l'ultimo e quello che stai utilizzando al momento-> uname -a per saperlo).

Gli auto* lasciali perche' di solito servono tutti per diversi pacchetti (c'e' un wrapper che li gestisce)

Per tutto il resto ti conviene dare un equery depends nomepacchetto_della_lista per vedere cosa dipende da esso; se la lista e' vuota puoi toglierlo.

Ciao

----------

## sanzo77

Ok grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

```
# man emerge
```

 e poi cerca alla voce --prune  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

qt probabilmente ti viene dalla use qt4 o da qualche pacchetto che lo richiede, il kernel è una buona idea lasciare sempre l'ultima versione "di scorta" quando lo si aggiorna ed eliminare le altre, java 1.4/1.5 è una dipendenza necessaria a costruire alcuni pacchetti ma non ad eseguirli.

cerca nel forum a proposito di emerge --depclean

----------

## sanzo77

Grazie a tutti, ora la mia gentoo e' un pochino + leggera ^^.

E ho imparato qualche opzione di emerge in +  :Very Happy: 

----------

